# creating a withdrawal bleed



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Its a while since I took clomid and therefore cant remember. I have no periods and thereore do not ever ovulate naturally therefore need to take a drug to cause a withdrawal bleed before taking clomid. I know there are various ones. I cant remember the names of any but know that the first one I tried did not work and I had to try another. Any advice please

SS


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi there shooting star!

Good luck on your round of clomid! I take Provera or Primilate to start a period!
Hope it helps.

Em =)


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Emily

What is the dose, how often and how long after stopping do you get the bleed?  Sorry, its like 20 questions!!!

SS


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya SS

I took Norethisterone - think I took it for 5 days, once a day then was due a bleed. The first time it worked, but the 2nd time I needed 2 doses before I got a bleed.  I think it was only about 2 days before I got a bleed 

R
x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Staly

I am really impressed with the number of boards you visit!!!! 

SS


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey SS, Just letting you know I am in your position also and I take Norethisterone 5mg tablets for my withdrawl bleed - I take 3 times a day for 5 days and then about 4 days later get a withdrawl bleed.  Hope this is some help to you  

Love Karen


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

I took 10 mg of Provera for 5 days to start a withdrawal! My first doc had me on 20mg for 14 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it worked but my other specialist said you shouldnt be on it that long. i had quote a few s/e from it.. ( moodiness/headaches) you know it was great!!

Good luck with which one you choose =)


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Karen and Emily - Thanks, I have a feeling I tried both a few years ago, one worked for me and one did not so lets hope I get the one that works for me this time!

Thanks again

SS


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi SS - I've just finished five days of Provera @ one 10mg tablet twice a day.

No AF as yet (so I can't give you any more info than that!) but would like her to show up soon so I can start Clomid.

Hope you can get your cycle sorted soon.


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks KD, hope AF catches up with you soon so you can start clomid. I am desperate to start the clomid again!

SS


----------

